# Ecran bizarre après branchement vidéoprojecteur



## doctor (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un souci : lorsque je branche sur mon Macbook pro un vidéoprojecteur :

- mon écran d'ordi affiche alors une résolution très merdique et une image trop grande pour la taille de l'écran (je précise toutefois que l'image projetée est bonne),
- mes widgets (sur le Dashboard) sont totalement désordonnés ; je suis obligé de remettre de l'ordre jusqu'à la prochaine projection ...

Si vous avez une explication et surtout une solution, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance et très bon WE. Marc.


----------



## hugo76 (12 Juin 2011)

par défaut ton macbook choisi une définition avec laquelle il peut afficher sur un videoprojecteur..

à toi de faire les réglages dans moniteur et d'adapter en fonction de la définition qui te convient..
normalement par la suite ton mac devrai se souvenir de tes préférences.. en tout cas le miens je n'ai plus besoin de le regler...

attention aux couleurs aussi il faut souvent refaire les réglages ...


----------



## doctor (12 Juin 2011)

Merci bien Hugo, je ferai le test demain en arrivant au bureau. Bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Adele75 (25 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir doctor,
j'ai aussi le même problème que toi. Pourrais-tu m'expliquer comment tu as effectué les réglages pour que cela ne se reproduise plus? comment fait-on quand on est itinérant et que l'on ne se branche pas tjrs sur le même barco?
Merci pour ton aide. Adèle


----------



## doctor (25 Juin 2011)

Adele75 a dit:


> Bonsoir doctor,
> j'ai aussi le même problème que toi. Pourrais-tu m'expliquer comment tu as effectué les réglages pour que cela ne se reproduise plus? comment fait-on quand on est itinérant et que l'on ne se branche pas tjrs sur le même barco?
> Merci pour ton aide. Adèle



C'est finalement très simple : il suffit d'aller dans Préférences / Moniteur 

puis de décocher la case (en bas à mi hauteur sur la gauche) dont je ne me souviens plus du nom (elle n'apparaît que lorsqu'on branche un écran ou projecteur)

Bonne soirée


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2011)

doctor a dit:


> C'est finalement très simple : il suffit d'aller dans Préférences / Moniteur
> 
> puis de décocher la case (en bas à mi hauteur sur la gauche) dont je ne me souviens plus du nom (elle n'apparaît que lorsqu'on branche un écran ou projecteur)
> 
> Bonne soirée



"recopie"?


----------



## doctor (26 Juin 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> "recopie"?



Exact, c'est ça !


----------

